# Harrellwood Farms 2019 Kidding Thread



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

First up is White Russian 








She is due February 20th
Next is April








She is due February 22nd
Xena 








Due February 22nd
Redina 








Due February 23rd
Stella








Due February 24th
Mayfield 








Due March 6th
Serenity 








Due March 7th

This is the buck they are bred to: Vegas 









White Russian, April, and serenity are all first fresheners


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Man, the first 5 will be kidding right on top of each other, you’re going to be very, very busy!
Vegas is soooooo cute. :inlove:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a bunch of pretty does. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Vegas! I love that name! Nice does. Will you be milking all of them eventually? Or just enjoy the babies?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

NicoleV said:


> Vegas! I love that name! Nice does. Will you be milking all of them eventually? Or just enjoy the babies?


I will be trying to milk them. This will be my first year to do it and I wanted to do it in the mornings but I've ended up with 8am college classes so I may try night milking


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So many tiny goat kids coming and Vegas really is a cutie! Thanks for the sharing all the photos! You really are going to be busy the first bunch. 

I hope you are not offended AT ALL, we are all here to learn from one another! It looks like most of your goats could use some additional copper supplementation. Do you already offer loose minerals? Do you give any copper boluses or other mineral supplements?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I just want to say- these are some awesome looking does and bucks..the dark brown with Blue eyes is an absolute doll! good luck I hope they are all healthy!!!!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> So many tiny goat kids coming and Vegas really is a cutie! Thanks for the sharing all the photos! You really are going to be busy the first bunch.
> 
> I hope you are not offended AT ALL, we are all here to learn from one another! It looks like most of your goats could use some additional copper supplementation. Do you already offer loose minerals? Do you give any copper boluses or other mineral supplements?


I know they are deficient and I don't know why because they get copper bolused every 3 months, selenium gel or selenium and e gel every month and get free choice Purina wind and rain loose minerals. I will be ordering some replamin plus paste soon to see if that makes a difference


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

The replamin plus has really made a difference in my herd. I would recommend it.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I just ordered 4 tubes of replamin plus. Can you give it to kids to?


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Chloe1233 said:


> I just ordered 4 tubes of replamin plus. Can you give it to kids to?


You can, but it may be hard to dose depending on what tube you got (300cc tube with gun applicator can only dose 5cc, 10cc, or 15cc vs small dial-a-dose tube). It will say on the tube what dose to give goats depending on weight or age. I give 5cc weekly to my adult standard size goats. You can always squirt it into a smaller syringe, like a 3cc one, to give smaller doses than what the tube applicator gives.

I hope you see some results!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Chloe1233 said:


> I know they are deficient and I don't know why because they get copper bolused every 3 months, selenium gel or selenium and e gel every month and get free choice Purina wind and rain loose minerals. I will be ordering some replamin plus paste soon to see if that makes a difference


Two things that often inhibit copper absorption are: high iron level in well water and a lot of alfalfa in the diet
Neither of the above are bad things! It just means more supplementation is needed.

What size copper bolus are your adults getting?

Replamin is great if it's not difficult for you to dose the whole herd each week! I bet you see a different in 2 months! Another option is asking your vet to fill a prescription for MultiMin90 injectable.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Two things that often inhibit copper absorption are: high iron level in well water and a lot of alfalfa in the diet
> Neither of the above are bad things! It just means more supplementation is needed.
> 
> What size copper bolus are your adults getting?
> ...


We have city water so I don't know about the iron. They do get alfalfa pellets every day with their grain and beet pulp. They get about two pounds of alfalfa split between 13 goats. I bought the 2g copper bolus since I have some kids I was giving it to but I gave the adult 2 of the 2g although after everyone gets one I usually see 2-3 capsules on the ground that have been spit out.
It should be easy to give the replamin because I put it in syringes and most of my does love to suck on the syringe so it's easy to just plunge the stuff into their mouth


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

The replamin just came but for dosing all it says is 2-5cc depending on the weight and that’s it. How much do I need to give and how frequently


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> What breed?


Nigerian dwarfs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do 2 to 2.5cc. Once a day for 5 days. Once a week after that.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very cute - good luck!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I talked to April’s breeder and she said April was a twin but her granddam consistently produced Quads. April is huge at 10 weeks pregnant do y’all think she’ll be like her granddam? She’s probably the widest one out there right now


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> I talked to April's breeder and she said April was a twin but her granddam consistently produced Quads. April is huge at 10 weeks pregnant do y'all think she'll be like her granddam? She's probably the widest one out there right now


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have a picture of her with all 4 feet on the ground? Hard to say how big she is when she is standing up on the feeder. 
Any # of kids are definitely possible. We raise Boer and have a female family that has had at least 1 set of triplets from each doe we've kept. 
We have a homebred doe that gets HUGE (check my Waiting room post you'll see her). She typically has twins that are 10lbs+. She did have triplets back in January, but 5th kidding and first time for triplets. I don't know if her dam ever had triplets, she had 2 sets of twins for us. Grand dam had 2 sets of triplets when we had her.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

The only picture of her on the ground is the side photo of her. I’ll try to get one of her tomorrow morning before I go to work. This will be her first time kidding


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Do you have a picture of her with all 4 feet on the ground? Hard to say how big she is when she is standing up on the feeder.
> Any # of kids are definitely possible. We raise Boer and have a female family that has had at least 1 set of triplets from each doe we've kept.
> We have a homebred doe that gets HUGE (check my Waiting room post you'll see her). She typically has twins that are 10lbs+. She did have triplets back in January, but 5th kidding and first time for triplets. I don't know if her dam ever had triplets, she had 2 sets of twins for us. Grand dam had 2 sets of triplets when we had her.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Is it normal for does to make noises like a buck while pregnant. Xena and White Russian have been doing that “umph” noise for weeks but White Russian will even scream and sounds like she’s in labor or in heat but they’ve been doing it constantly for at least 3 weeks


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Probably just hormones. I've never had my pregnant does do that, but I have caught them mounting each other.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

So my neighbors' house just burnt down. They are all okay but lost everything. My question is my does' barn is maybe 1000ft away from them. Do I need to give them anything since they will be breathing in the smoke? Will it harm the fetuses?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Chloe1233 said:


> So my neighbors' house just burnt down. They are all okay but lost everything. My question is my does' barn is maybe 1000ft away from them. Do I need to give them anything since they will be breathing in the smoke? Will it harm the fetuses?
> View attachment 141527


How awful glad your neighbors are all ok. We had a similar issue a few months ago the place in front of us caught on fire the doe's shed was filled with smoke since the fire was only about 150 foot away. The girls didnt have any issues but I did watch them carefully for any signs of breathing issues. Id bet your girls will be fine Id just keep a close eye on them for the next few weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just keep an eye on them. Maybe open doors to air out the barn. That is terrible for the neighbors.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Just keep an eye on them. Maybe open doors to air out the barn. That is terrible for the neighbors.


They have a ten foot opening in their barn I do have a tarp up though because it's was raining and the wind was blowing crazy. This morning they were all at the bottom of the pasture at the hay bale. They didn't seem to notice the smoke and the 8 fire trucks flashing last night. The house is still smoldering and someone is checking the house every hour since the occasional flame keeps popping up


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How terrible! Glad everyone was ok. So terrible to lose all their stuff though  I've never had a fire happen near me (other than controlled ones to burn weeds) so I can't help you there. I would take others advice and just watch them close. With an opening that large they should be fine.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian 86 days bred


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

April 84 days bred














Xena 84 days bred


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Redina 83 days bred














Stella 82 days bred


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Mayfield 72 days bred 














Serenity 71 days bred


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Also is there a chance this doe isn't bred. A week after I put the buck in with the does she escaped into the yard and I was at work so instead of calling first my dad put her in the pasture with the buck instead of back into her pasture with the other yearling does. She was only in there for about five minutes but the next day she was in standing heat. I haven't noticed her back in heat either. 













She is 10 months at the moment and if bred around 78 days


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Chloe1233 said:


> Also is there a chance this doe isn't bred. A week after I put the buck in with the does she escaped into the yard and I was at work so instead of calling first my dad put her in the pasture with the buck instead of back into her pasture with the other yearling does. She was only in there for about five minutes but the next day she was in standing heat. I haven't noticed her back in heat either.
> View attachment 141623
> View attachment 141625
> 
> She is 10 months at the moment and if bred around 78 days


Id say possible it took my buck just a few seconds to breed my oops doe so 5 minuets is plenty of time if she was in heat which she could have been if you noticed her in heat the next day..


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Id say possible it took my buck just a few seconds to breed my oops doe so 5 minuets is plenty of time if she was in heat which she could have been if you noticed her in heat the next day..


I really didn't want her pregnant. She is about 50lbs right now and if she is pregnant would kid about the time she turns one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks bred. Probably will do just fine.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Chloe1233 said:


> I really didn't want her pregnant. She is about 50lbs right now and if she is pregnant would kid about the time she turns one


This is my first oops with a young doe so Im not a ton of help. But Id just watch her feed in take so the baby/babys dont get to large and make sure you're around when she kids thats my plan with my girl any way. She'll also kid around her first Birthday.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

She gets about 1/2lb of grain mixed with beet pulp and alfalfa everyday and has access to a round bale in their pasture along with hay in the barn


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Would this be a good thing to give my does?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Would this be a good thing to give my does?


.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Chloe1233 said:


> First up is White Russian
> View attachment 140167
> 
> She is due February 20th
> ...


Vegas is a handsome fella. Looks spirited too!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> Would this be a good thing to give my does?


This is the desc of it. 
A high energy gel, packed with vitamins, amino acids and trace minerals. It is used as an aid to help maintain normal blood glucose (sugar) levels during stress periods when ketosis (acetonemia) often develops.

I think it would be good if a doe started showin signs of or had developed pregnancy ketosis. But not to give just to be givin it like a mineral supplement. But i could be wrong... that is just my take on it from the web site desc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should be OK, but I do not know dosage amount for goats.

Only give as needed.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> It should be OK, but I do not know dosage amount for goats.
> 
> Only give as needed.


I decided not to order it


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm almost positive that pandora is bred. Checked her udder today and I can feel a small 'lump' in it. She will be 145 days February 28th


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is precious.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

all the does got their hooves trimmed today and their replamin paste. White Russian, April, Xena, Stella, and Redina all got their 1st CD&T vaccine yesterday


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian is 119 days bred 













April is 117 days bred













Xena is 117 days bred













Redina is 116 days bred


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stella is 115 days bred













Pandora is 111 days bred













Mayfield is 105 days bred













Serenity is 104 days bred


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> So many tiny goat kids coming and Vegas really is a cutie! Thanks for the sharing all the photos! You really are going to be busy the first bunch.
> 
> I hope you are not offended AT ALL, we are all here to learn from one another! It looks like most of your goats could use some additional copper supplementation. Do you already offer loose minerals? Do you give any copper boluses or other mineral supplements?


They received their 8th dose of replamin plus paste today. Since I see them everyday I can't really see a difference but do they look better?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the timeframe on giving the Replamin? It does take a while to see results.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> What is the timeframe on giving the Replamin? It does take a while to see results.


I give it weekly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you do a 5 day loader dose?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you do a 5 day loader dose?


No


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should do a 5 day loader dose. Then once a week after that. It will take a while to see results.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I do see some improvement! In particular, Redina's fur on her back legs look less wiry.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian is 126 days bred 








April is 124 days bred








Xena is 124 days bred








Redina is 123 days bred








Stella is 122 days bred








Pandora is 118 days bred








Mayfield is 112 days bred








Serenity is 111 days bred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Stupid thought just passed through.
If one of us came to your farm and asked to see your goats,... we would get you to turn their tails to us so we could tell who was who.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Stupid thought just passed through.
> If one of us came to your farm and asked to see your goats,... we would get you to turn their tails to us so we could tell who was who.


Lol. I'm kinda using this thread as a way to look back next kidding season to know how each doe changes during pregnancy since this is my first kidding season with this group of does and I also don't have to keep all the photos of goat butts on my phone since they're on this thread


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I got you. Can't help the stupid thoughts, they come when they want to.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

So xena has a cut on the tip of her vulva I don’t think it’s bleeding anymore but should I put anything on it? I would’ve got a picture but I noticed it right after I let them out into the 80 acre pasture and xena isn’t friendly. I think she must’ve cut it on the barbed wire because they were all laying pressed up on the fence this morning


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

They're all enjoying the 70 degree weather. While the girls are out in the cow pasture the boys are in the front yard.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Lol. I'm kinda using this thread as a way to look back next kidding season to know how each doe changes during pregnancy since this is my first kidding season with this group of does and I also don't have to keep all the photos of goat butts on my phone since they're on this thread


It worked for me. I had a thread for last kidding and it actually helped me remember some things as well as have some comparison pics!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian day 133







April day 131







Xena day 131







Redina day 130







Stella day 129







Pandora day 125







Mayfield day 119







Serenity day 118


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Blue spray can be used for outer smaller cuts it helps dry it up quicker.
Or neosporin.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian 139 days bred 







April 137 days bred







Xena 137 days bred 







Redina 136 days bred







Stella 135 days bred







Pandora 131 days bred







Mayfield 125 days bred 







Serenity 124 days bred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian is at day 143. She seems fidgety today. Her vulva also keeps twitching and I'm not real good at telling but she's looks a little posty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer.
Her udder is growing.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

As of tonight Xena keeps elevating her front end and even falling asleep like this. Her vulva is starting to look loose and swollen. She's been very agitated today chasing the other does and even fighting the herd queen


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

So White Russian and xena are still the same. White Russian will be 145 days tomorrow. Although I’ll be gone from 7-1 tomorrow and no one else will be home. I do have a camera in the barn but it only works when it feels like it.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian day 146


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xena day 144


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Redina day 143


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian is 147 days. She has been leaking milk since last night. Her ligs feel a little squishy but still tight


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Are you magic? No one else can get pics to upload. Sorry for hijacking your thread, just so surprised to see a pic uploaded today.
Three more days till baby pics!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Are you magic? No one else can get pics to upload. Sorry for hijacking your thread, just so surprised to see a pic uploaded today.
> Three more days till baby pics!


I had to try atleast 5 different times before this photo would upload


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xena day 145
Ligs are still hard


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

April day 145 ligs are still hard


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stella day 143


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Redina day 144


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Pandora day 139


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Mayfield day 133


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Serenity day 132


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All coming along nicely.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xena has some discharge this morning. Don’t know what it looks like because hay was stuck on her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're all looking fat and sassy. Good luck you're going to have your hands full soon. I can't wait for baby pics.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xena's vulva is very open this afternoon I can't catch her so don't know how her ligs feel today. White Russian, April, and Redina's ligs are all still hard. Stella is day 144 and her ligs feel a little squishy


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Tell her to go ahead, we are all standing by.lol


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I


Dwarf Dad said:


> Tell her to go ahead, we are all standing by.lol


 think they will wait until tomorrow and all 5 will probably kid at the same time


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> I
> 
> think they will wait until tomorrow and all 5 will probably kid at the same time


Nooooo.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Does April's udder look bigger? Will there finally be babies born today? She is at day 147


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Does April's udder look bigger? Will there finally be babies born today? She is at day 147
> View attachment 148247


Looks bigger to me. Are they, it here yet?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Looks bigger to me. Are they, it here yet?


Still no babies when I went to work I'll check again when I get home


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her udder looks a lot bigger to me. Any kids yet?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Does she look hollowed out to anybody else. I can only feel slight ligaments at the base of her tailhead. She doesn't have any discharge though


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Also just noticed Stella’s udder is bigger. I can’t find her ligaments and she looks slightly hollowed out. She has no discharge either


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I think April is having contractions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Countdown.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

She had a girl at 3:19 and a boy at 3:25. Don’t know if there’s anymore


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I’ll get pictures later but I think the buckling is polled with brown eyes. The doeling looks blue eyed and may be polled


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Also xena is starting to prolapse when she lays down it doesn’t come out and goes away when she stands up


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is the girl


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is the boy. Would that be considered a moonspot on his shoulder( the brown dot)?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

The doeling has a heart shape on her nose


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stella is in labor


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> The doeling has a heart shape on her nose
> View attachment 148329


Lucky Charm!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Stella is in labor


Stella has triplets. 1st one is a buck born breach. 2nd one was a huge buck. 3rd is a very small doeling came out upside down With feet tucked in


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!:storkboy::storkboy::storkgirl:Are they all doing well? Glad you were there to help!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations!:storkboy::storkboy::storkgirl:Are they all doing well? Glad you were there to help!


The littlest got cold out her in hot water and got her temp from 92 to 100.6 started acting hungry so I gave her the 1 oz I milked from Stella


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xena is in labor


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Xena is in labor


Xena had a huge buckling


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations, is Xena okay?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations, is Xena okay?[/QUOTE
> Yes she is I thought I would have to pull it but she got it out. He already has some noticible horn buds


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Redina has twins


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Wow, on buckling hornbuds!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You sound very busy! Congratulations on your little ones


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stella's buckling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stella's buckling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stella's doeling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Xena's buckling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Redina's buckling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Redina's doeling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

White Russian finally might kid today. She is at day 153. Very loud today ligaments may be gone or atleast almost gone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> White Russian finally might kid today. She is at day 153. Very loud today ligaments may be gone or atleast almost gone


White Russian is in labor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Love your pictures of all the pretty babies! Keep the pics coming, may get wife to change her mind.
How is White Russian?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Love your pictures of all the pretty babies! Keep the pics coming, may get wife to change her mind.
> How is White Russian?


She is good had twin bucklings. She acted like she was rejecting them so I milked her out but when I put her back she started cleaning and letting them nurse. I am proud of her though because she is a FF and stood perfectly still on the milk stand I didn't even have to bribe her with food


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

As of right now Stella’s buckskin buckling and april’s Buckling are leaving Saturday. Xena, Redina, and redina’s Doeling are leaving Sunday plus one of White Russian’s bucklings are leaving Sunday. Stella’s doeling and April’s doeling will be leaving in two weeks and stella’s Other buckling will leave when weaned in 8 weeks


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> As of right now Stella's buckskin buckling and april's Buckling are leaving Saturday. Xena, Redina, and redina's Doeling are leaving Sunday plus one of White Russian's bucklings are leaving Sunday. Stella's doeling and April's doeling will be leaving in two weeks and stella's Other buckling will leave when weaned in 8 weeks


All of your selling of the goats is what my wife says she can't do. How would she get past that?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> All of your selling of the goats is what my wife says she can't do. How would she get past that?


I just try not to get attached plus in two more weeks I'm picking up my buckling and possibly a Lamancha bottle fed Doeling


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Pandora might kid today ligs are barely there and udder looks bigger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> Pandora might kid today ligs are barely there and udder looks bigger


She had a single doeling looks just like her


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I’ve got stella’s Doeling, noir and april’s Doeling, Titania an appointment to get disbudded today. I can feel their hornbuds and they’re both a week old so it should be okay for them to get disbudded today right?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Mayfield day 147


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Serenity day 146 ligs are gone


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Chloe1233 said:


> View attachment 149339
> Serenity day 146 ligs are gone


She had twin bucklings


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Mayfield had buck/doe twins 
Kidding season here is finally over
Ended up with 
Doelings:5
Bucklings:10


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Serenity's boys


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Mayfield's boy and girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

